# Hitch And Storage For A 250Rs



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

So I finally ordered a 2012 250RS after 3 years of going back and forth. We are moving up from a tent trailer, but I'm experienced towing things. I wanted to get some feedback on what the best kind of hitch it. There are a few different brands people list, and I know each has it's own positives and negatives. I like the look of The Hensley Arrow (Different name now) but I don't like it at $2300. I was looking at the Equalizer and the Reese Dual Cam. I will be pulling the trailer with a 3/4 ton Chevy but would want sway control. I also need to be able to turn tight to get the trailer to my house.

As far as storage goes, I have two options. The first is a little closer to my house but has an outlet included where I can plug the trailer in. I was wondering if I could keep the fridge cool while it was plugged in or if that would be a bad idea. I could also run the heater if it were to get really cold (not very often here in the NW). My wife and I want to be able to grab the kids and go on the spir of the moment so that has some appeal. It also has a wash facitity and a dump station. The other spot is $40 per month less, but has no outlet. Is the $40 worth it? Both are covered.

Thanks!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

First off, congratulations on a great choice!









We're towing a 2011 250RS with a 3/4 ton Chev van, with a 1000/10000 Equal-i-zer hitch. The trailer tows great. We've logged about 3000 miles without any scary moments. The built in sway control has been up to the task, and there are no restrictions for backing up.

As for storage, we keep ours at our house, and have it plugged in to a 15 amp circuit. It allows us to leave the fridge turned on, so we don't have to empty it after each outing, but it won't let us run the air conditioning. We don't experience enough heat for that to be a problem. During the camping season, I'd prefer the location with the extra amenities. During the off season, the other location would be fine.

Enjoy!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Just me, but I'd go for the cheaper option. I don't keep the fridge going all the time, nor do I keep the camper plugged in all the time. I'll plug it in to charge the battery occasionally or to prep it a few days before we go out. Keeping it plugged in tends to overcharge the battery...at least on mine.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Justman said:


> Keeping it plugged in tends to overcharge the battery...at least on mine.


I had that problem with my boat, but the Outback and my previous trailer never boil off water from excessive charging. The trailers definitely have better chargers than my boat had.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank for the help.

A question for you Justman, can you leave the tailgate down when towing? I need to bring dirt bikes/ dual sports when we camp and need to tailgate down to do this. I think I can order a longer equalizer hitch but I am not sure. Any help would be great!

Steve


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

wobs said:


> Thank for the help.
> 
> A question for you Justman, can you leave the tailgate down when towing? I need to bring dirt bikes/ dual sports when we camp and need to tailgate down to do this. I think I can order a longer equalizer hitch but I am not sure. Any help would be great!
> 
> Steve


I could tow with the tailgate down but then couln't crank the tongue jack. An electric one would allow it. When I bring the quad I just take the tailgate off.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If you have power close enough to run your cord to if needed I wouldn't bother with the power at your space. I don't pay for power at my storage lot but the owner doesn't mind if I plug in for a few minutes when I need lights or to run some pink stuff through the lines. I take the batteries off when it's in storage for the winter and keep them on float chargers in the garage.

I too started with a tent trailer. When I bought the 21RS I got an Equalizer 10k too. I really like the design and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Great, thanks for the help. I went with the less expensive park and they have an outlet for a battery tender. That is all I was worried about. I want to be able to pick up and go without having to worry about charging the batteries.

Now if I could get Gary at Lakeshore to return my emails and let me know when to expect my trailer, I can schedule the first trip. Most likely the Funky Chicken National in Elkton!

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

My storage lot doesn't have electricity and there aren't many options for storage around here. I discovered that the batteries are kind of a pain to remove and re-install, especially with the new front cap. I installed a cheap 20 watt solar panel that I got on Ebay for about fifty bucks and paired it with a 7 amp charge controller from Camping World. Works great and the batteries are always charged.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.

Two more questions: Firstly what is the ball size? I am going to get the Equalizer hitch and can't remeber the ball size. Also the space between the two wheels. I want to get the chocks that go between the two wheels and didn't know the size or if anyone recommends a specific brand.

Thnaks again, looking forward to the arrival of the trailer.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

wobs said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Two more questions: Firstly what is the ball size? I am going to get the Equalizer hitch and can't remeber the ball size. Also the space between the two wheels. I want to get the chocks that go between the two wheels and didn't know the size or if anyone recommends a specific brand.
> 
> Thnaks again, looking forward to the arrival of the trailer.


2 5/16" on the ball, and the regular BAL X chocks will work, no need for the extended ones.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

I finally got the Outback. The guy hauling it from it form Lakeshore had a breakdown so we didnt get it until Friday afternoon. I had to set up the hitch and figure out the trailer plus prep the bike for the race on Sunday. First trip was to a race about 3 hours away. Great trip, and we love the 250. So glad we went that way and not the 230. Both are great but the 250 works great for us.

A ofew things I noticed. First each door has its own key. Why wouldnt they just key them the same? Seems like it would save money and be a ton easier. 
Second I still can't figure out how to get the speakers on the outside to play. Inside works great, but can't get the outside ones to work. Any ideas?

The trailer pulls like a dream even withouth the anti sway (didn't have the time to install it ). It was easier to back up and maneuver than I thought it would be. Looking forward to a bunch of trips this summer


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats on your purchase of a 250rs! We purchased one in February and really enjoy it. We stepped up fom a 1996 Kit Companion, nice in its day but it was time for a change. The space in the 250rs is amazing, we cannot get over how spacious it feels compared to the old one.

Outside speakers...initially we could not figure this out either. My DH fiddled with the stereo fader and got it to work. With this said, as we are packing for a trip to Chelan, my DD was looking under the counter and noticed a little black switch on the right side of the stereo unit and it is marked... Yep... Outside speakers! Bingo, an easy (and previously unnoticed for 3months







) way to get the outside speakers on!

Have a great summer!

S


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

wobs said:


> Second I still can't figure out how to get the speakers on the outside to play. Inside works great, but can't get the outside ones to work. Any ideas?
> 
> The trailer pulls like a dream even without the anti sway (didn't have the time to install it ).


Congrats on the new rig. We're neighbors!









Just a couple of comments. Did you flip the switch on the right side of the stereo for the outside speakers?







I maybe wrong but if it's like mine on the 210RS then ... there you go.

And... it sounds like you bought something other than an Equalizer 4-point hitch. What did you finally go with?

Safe travels and smooth roads.


----------



## venatic (Jun 11, 2012)

I think they been doing the two separate keys for quite a while. My 2007 has two different keys for the two doors. I don't need extra keys to carry with me, plus trying to remember which key goes to which door.


----------



## Brooklinite (Aug 17, 2011)

I only ever use the key for the front door, the other 2 stay in the glove box of the truck at all times just in case.


----------



## wobs (Nov 26, 2010)

Leedek said:


> Second I still can't figure out how to get the speakers on the outside to play. Inside works great, but can't get the outside ones to work. Any ideas?
> 
> The trailer pulls like a dream even without the anti sway (didn't have the time to install it ).


Congrats on the new rig. We're neighbors!









Just a couple of comments. Did you flip the switch on the right side of the stereo for the outside speakers?







I maybe wrong but if it's like mine on the 210RS then ... there you go.

And... it sounds like you bought something other than an Equalizer 4-point hitch. What did you finally go with?

Safe travels and smooth roads.
[/quote]

I ended up going with a standard Reese set up. RV Pro recommended the one I ended up with. The thing about the equalizer was it was expensive and I didn't like the posts about the sounds and grease on the bars. Don't really want to start a big string on hitches, but the one I got works well for us. I think it came down to my personal comfort, and I felt the Reese would do the trick. I have pulled heavier loads with the same truck without a dist hitch and felt comfortable

Do you keep your trailer at Brush Prairie? There is an outback two buildings away


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Brooklinite said:


> I only ever use the key for the front door, the other 2 stay in the glove box of the truck at all times just in case.


Maybe we were just lucky, but both our doors use the same key. Until I learned differently, I just assumed they all were keyed alike. Our bike door uses a different key.


----------

